# NSW state sponsorship/nomination



## ma_geronimo (Sep 16, 2009)

I am planning to apply for state nomination from NSW (under the Skilled Sponsored 176 visa) which requires attaining 100 points in the DIAC skills test. Does this point requirement already include the possible points you would earn if your application for state nomination is granted or is this 100 points apart from that? I only have 95 points so far (skill, age, language skill and work experience) but, if I qualify for the state nomination I will get 105 points which basically exceeds NSW state's required DIAC points of 100. 

Appreciate anyone's clarification on this matter.


----------



## magnusiax (May 21, 2009)

Good for you you have reach 100 points.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You get points as per the table for any of the headings where you meet the requirements per http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/176/eligibility-applicant.htm

The states do have their own nomination requirements you'll see when you follow the state nomination links under eligibility and in your case look at NSW and it is a separate but precedent process just as getting qualifications assessed is and you'll need the qualifications assessment to get a state nomination and possibly even have an employment offer.


----------



## Susan Wareham McGrath (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Ma Geronimo

You only need a total of 100 points to be eligible to apply for State Sponsorship, which it sounds as if you have, but there are other requirements you have to meet as well.

For NSW, you have to have a positive skills assessment for an occupation in the areas of finance, pharmaceuticals, biotechnology or information and communications technology - here's a link to NSW's info page on skilled sponsored migration, which has further links to the lists of occupations it will sponsor in each of those areas.

It also has further information about NSW's requirements for sponsorship, the sponsorship fee and some forms that might be helpful.

Best regards
Susan


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

*Latest Immigration Regulations Update*
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-priority-processing.pdf

*Unless you have an occupation on the CSL, forget a GSM skilled visa application
Until after 2013*


----------



## lenor (Aug 10, 2010)

ma_geronimo said:


> I am planning to apply for state nomination from NSW (under the Skilled Sponsored 176 visa) which requires attaining 100 points in the DIAC skills test. Does this point requirement already include the possible points you would earn if your application for state nomination is granted or is this 100 points apart from that? I only have 95 points so far (skill, age, language skill and work experience) but, if I qualify for the state nomination I will get 105 points which basically exceeds NSW state's required DIAC points of 100.
> 
> Appreciate anyone's clarification on this matter.


Dear Ma_Geronimo! I have exactly the same problem - no matter how hard I try I cannot jump higher than 95 points.  I have been refused for sponsorship by Victoria, now planning to apply to NSW (I happen to have 8 overall in IELTS). Just wondering if you have tried to apply to NSW and what the outcome has been if any? Curious. 
Many thanks!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Some state sponsorships are in limbo at the moment whilst they get their State Migration Plans organised.
Have a look at General Skilled Migration particularly Q18 & 19 on FAQ.


----------



## ma_geronimo (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Thanks for the replies. It's been a while since I last logged in. 

I was able to meet all the requirements and lodged my visa application 
(Skilled Sponsored 176) on February 2010. I have not heard from DIAC since then. 

My current dilemma is that my nominated occupation is no longer part of the new SOL. Unless and until NSW would release their State Migration Plan, which hopefully would include my nominated occupation, I wouldn't know the direction of my visa application. I guess all I can do now is to wait, hope and pray.

Mary Ann


----------



## waqarali20005 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) – NSW nominations closed for 2013/14
NSW is pleased to announce that program targets for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) have been met for the 2013/14 financial year. 

Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014. 

Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.


----------

